# MOTORHOME GARAGE STORAGE



## wendick (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi

I visited the NEC last weekend in the hope of finding someone that could provide storage baskets/racks/shelving for the rear garage in my Autotrail 696G, the garages are great for bikes/motorcycles etc but seem to be lacking in additional storage and it all seams such a waste of space that could be utilised. Any bright ideas from anyone in my quest for racking systems for a motorhome or know of any firms that manufactor such items?

Thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Storage*

Hi

I am no DIY expert but under my stairs I have a chrome stand thing from Ikea. It is about 5 feet x 2 feet x 4 feet high and has three shelves. The shelves are really like large trays as they are about an inch deep.

I wonder if this type of thing could be secured into your garage somehow?

I think it would be a much cheaper option and given the number of type available at Argos, Ikea etc etc

Rapide561


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

We shleved the back wall of the garage with shelves, these went right across the back and we had four rows, we made them out of 2" x 1" for the frame and marine ply for the base, they carried a multitude and took alot of things up off the floor. We then used boxes for a good few of the shelves to store the smaller items in. If you want to secure the items more securely just use a bungee tie. The whole job cost around €100, if you can get a handy man or perhaps yourself to do the job for you.


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi wedick

i just use lots of plastic storage boxes from humungus to tichy. it doesn't matter then if i have to hit the brakes hard. the boxes might not be in the same place but the contents are ok.

those used least often are all lidded and placed in the middle of the garage. the most used are by the doors with those used nearly every day in click-clack boxes. 

for me racking & shelving would be a pain when i want to carry something large in the garage. once friends & family realised how big the space is i became their pickfords :roll: 

when i want to empty it i just chuck the boxes on a trolley and store them in the house garage.

mike


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

We went to a caravan Accessory shop where they sell those material zipped wardrobes and drawers which are light but because you can zip them up great for keeping things in while on the move

We have one for all the towels, spare sheets, Iron, pegs.

http://www.towsure.com/default.asp?t=6289

Have a look at this page from the Towsure page

Hugh


----------

